# Problems with buildworld source upgrade on HP Proliant DL365 G5



## tcoulter (May 4, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I couldn't find anything in the forums that matched up with my situation.

I've recently been building several new 8.0 systems on HP Proliant DL365 servers.  These have been up to this time on G1 hardware, but a minimal install of operating system on a G5 version of the hardware has introduced some problems.  After the bare-bones install, while still in systinstall, I installed 4 packages from the DVD: lang/perl, net/cvsup-without-gui, ports-mgmt/portupgrade and shells/pdksh.  I then created a cvs config file "/root/src" to upgrade system and port sources:


```
*default host=cvsup5.FreeBSD.org
*default prefix=/usr/
*default base=/usr/local/etc/cvsup
*default release=cvs
*default tag=RELENG_8_0
*default delete use-rel-suffix compress
src-all
ports-all tag=.
```

and ran:


```
cvsup -g /root/src
```

This step works fine.  Changed into directory /usr/src and issued:


```
make buildworld
```

This compile runs for a short period of time (5 - 10 minutes) after which the server reboots suddenly.  It doesn't appear to die in the same place all the time.

As I said, the same set of steps were taken on an older Proliant DL 365 G1, and it works fine.  Both servers have been upgraded to the same firmware level with HP's 8.70 Firmware upgrade disk.

All I can think is that there is a hardware problem due to the difference between the two models:

Full specs can be found here for the g5 http://h18004.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/13161_na/13161_na.pdf
Full specs can be found here for the g1 http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12564_div/12564_div.html

The O/S runs fine as long as I don't compile the source updates on the G5 platform.  Anyone hazard a guess on what might be giving me grief?  The hardware looks fine to me, but I may be missing something...


----------



## darkmark (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like a memory issue.  Are you building amd64?

Do you see a warning in the bootup about your AMD processor?

A long shot, but can you try rebooting and doing a buildworld with 


```
vm.pmap.pg_ps_enabled=0
```

in /boot/loader.conf

This is the only way I can get my HPDL385G5 to work.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2010)

tcoulter said:
			
		

> I installed 4 packages from the DVD: lang/perl, net/cvsup-without-gui, ports-mgmt/portupgrade and shells/pdksh.


There's really no need anymore to install cvsup. Since 6.3 there's a drop-in-replacement called csup in the base.


----------

